# Early Antlerless



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Did any of you ladies hit the woods over the weekend? Anyone have any luck? I was not able to get out hoping someone had a good time.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

no, won't be able to get out until Nov 15th...... I have however, been working on converting a wood packing crate into a small blind to put on our property. When we had our property surveyed we discovered we had a bit more land than we thought! 
















So far all I have into it is some hardware and paint. Got some new carpet remnant for free to line the inside (going to line the back wall and lower portions of the sides to keep sound down. I finished painting the inside black lastnight... tonight I'm building a bench seat. the lid will open to allow me to store a few things. All n all, it's coming along nicely. I don't expect it to last for more than a couple years at best. I also have a sheet of steel to put on the roof that came with an order for another project. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Sweet!!! It's looking good Wendy. Nice work. Comfy and quiet. It's perfect. 

Survey giving more property is always a plus. Nice to see you are ready to utilize it right away.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

get 4 cement blocks to set it on. makes it easier to level and also easier to open door after a snow.will last longer too not being on ground
nice job


----------

